# Giro



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

An unusual start to the Giro, with a short TT including a short KoM point and a relatively long downhill section. The winner reported to have hit around 100 Kph but he was using a 60 x 11 and averaged over 58 Kph for the TT course


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

coldash said:


> An unusual start to the Giro, with a short TT including a short KoM point and a relatively long downhill section. The winner reported to have hit around 100 Kph but he was using a 60 x 11 and averaged over 58 Kph for the TT course


Yes that was an interesting start. Technical descent, crosswinds, etc. I enjoyed the stage.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Meanwhile, Thomas rode up Mt Etna with a fractured pelvis. Probably not a good idea but gutsy.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

With the injury, I hope Thomas is smart and ends his season now.

Nice stage win for Ganna. He wasn't near the top of my list of favorites for the stage.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

With Amstel and Roubaix cancelling, etc., I am starting to wonder whether they will even get to finish this race and have the Vuelta, Flanders, and other major races. It sounds like the virus spreading is heading in the wrong direction right as the traditional flu season kicks into high gear. :cryin:

Arnaud Demare is killing it in the sprints by the way. Dude looks like he might dominate the flat stages the rest of the way. I am also interested in seeing just how long Almeida can hold on to the pink jersey. He hasn't wilted much thus far.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> With Amstel and Roubaix cancelling, etc., I am starting to wonder whether they will even get to finish this race and have the Vuelta, Flanders, and other major races. It sounds like the virus spreading is heading in the wrong direction right as the traditional flu season kicks into high gear. :cryin:
> 
> Arnaud Demare is killing it in the sprints by the way. Dude looks like he might dominate the flat stages the rest of the way. I am also interested in seeing just how long Almeida can hold on to the pink jersey. He hasn't wilted much thus far.


Different countries. They are still planning on both G-W and Flanders. Organizers in Spain are still planning on having la Vuelta, or at least some of the stages. There are some mountain stages that many Spaniards have always believed would be changed, shortened, or cancelled due to weather. Also we're just over 1 week from la Vuelta starting and the host area where it starts is fully preparing for it with minimal to no fans in start and finish areas and on the mountains with the Civil Guard to enforce it. Also like most teams need the Tour, the Spanish teams need la Vuelta plus the Spanish govt has gone to more regional restrictions based on where the virus is worse.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Different countries. They are still planning on both G-W and Flanders. Organizers in Spain are still planning on having la Vuelta, or at least some of the stages. There are some mountain stages that many Spaniards have always believed would be changed, shortened, or cancelled due to weather. Also we're just over 1 week from la Vuelta starting and the host area where it starts is fully preparing for it with minimal to no fans in start and finish areas and on the mountains with the Civil Guard to enforce it. Also like most teams need the Tour, the Spanish teams need la Vuelta plus the Spanish govt has gone to more regional restrictions based on where the virus is worse.


I love the optimism, but my confidence in everything falling into place perfectly is 50/50. Unfortunately, this virus doesn't submit to human planning or needs. It's also everywhere at this point. Hoping for the best, but we'll see....


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> I love the optimism, but my confidence in everything falling into place perfectly is 50/50. Unfortunately, this virus doesn't submit to human planning or needs. It's also everywhere at this point. Hoping for the best, but we'll see....


We've had auto racing taking place without issues in many countries at this point. Granted a bit different, but NASCAR and Indy Car are going to finish their seasons. Remember G-W is taking place in 2 days on the 11th. No way it's getting cancelled at this point. Also the Belgium govt has already given special permission for Flanders and G-W to take place, even though they have put in place stricter restrictions. Spain has been doing restrictions based on number in each region. Also Paris-Tours is still racing this weekend. From what I've gathered Paris-Roubaix is being cancelled due to high Covid numbers in two areas it goes near which includes where it finishes.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> We've had auto racing taking place without issues in many countries at this point. Granted a bit different, but NASCAR and Indy Car are going to finish their seasons. Remember G-W is taking place in 2 days on the 11th. No way it's getting cancelled at this point. Also the Belgium govt has already given special permission for Flanders and G-W to take place, even though they have put in place stricter restrictions. Spain has been doing restrictions based on number in each region. Also Paris-Tours is still racing this weekend. From what I've gathered Paris-Roubaix is being cancelled due to high Covid numbers in two areas it goes near which includes where it finishes.


I am sorry to hear it, but Yates just tested positive and has been removed from the race. I don’t know more than that yet. I am guessing some other MS riders and staff will follow.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> I am sorry to hear it, but Yates just tested positive and has been removed from the race. I don’t know more than that yet. I am guessing some other MS riders and staff will follow.


So far, the rest of the MS team and staff have tested negative. Maybe a radom heavy breathing idiot spectator. Who knows? Hope it is isolated


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

coldash said:


> So far, the rest of the MS team and staff have tested negative. Maybe a radom heavy breathing idiot spectator. Who knows? Hope it is isolated


Probably lol. That’s good to hear it didn’t hit the whole team though. The race director has confirmed that rising infection rates in Italy could complicate things. Hopefully, that doesn’t happen. 

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ve...iro-ditalia-after-paris-roubaix-cancellation/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

The more interesting thing is Italy didn't have an outdoor mask mandate until very recently. Spain has had one for awhile and theirs is enforceable with fines and possible jail time. I still see weather as a major issue for la Vuelta's mountain stages.

Also yes Yates was sent to the hospital/clinic with a Covid positive, but so far no one else has tested positive. Hopefully that holds.

Also the NFL doesn't seem interested in cancelling/postponing games due to a single positive. We'll see about what happens with KC this week as they have had 1 staff member test positive and there was one other team with a practice squad player test positive but everyone else negative.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Big news in the Giro after the rest day. That will change things a bit

For those who want to hear it from John Doe first or have set their DVR so that they can watch it next week  the details have been redacted


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

coldash said:


> Big news in the Giro after the rest day.


Thanks for the discreet heads up.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Man, there are some serious issues this race is going to have to navigate to make it all the way. My goodness, not looking good right now.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah the race is really devolving into a series of one-day races, as the prospect of it never reaching the original finish appearing a possibility and riders/teams looking to get any sort of result from what is left. Doesn't bode well for the Vuelta.

This whole season requires an asterisk.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Alaska Mike said:


> Yeah the race is really devolving into a series of one-day races, as the prospect of it never reaching the original finish appearing a possibility and riders/teams looking to get any sort of result from what is left. Doesn't bode well for the Vuelta.
> 
> This whole season requires an asterisk.


You pretty much hit the nail on the head. 

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/coronavirus-makes-giro-ditalia-a-race-with-no-tomorrow/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

It's not looking good for the Giro to finish.

I still think la Vuelta starts. La Vuelta just sent out basically a memo saying no fans at mountain top finishes, some mountains were already no fans. I also suspect that they will follow the Tour with hotels only having teams and members within the bubble, unlike the Giro is doing. La Vuelta is also asking fans to please stay home so we can put on the race and finish it.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah, I'm pretty much resigned to this race not finishing. 

Covid and bad luck have played hell with my fantasy team.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

It appears that the Giro organisation bears some of the responsibility for the COVID-19 spread to the teams. Maybe because of the rescheduling (maybe not) the teams have been sharing hotels and facilities, including buffets, with the (untested) public. 

Because of the logistics involved in getting team busses and team catering facilities to Sicily, riders and staff used public transport and facilities for the transfers including flying alongside random members of the public.

There has been no effective bubble shielding in place unlike in the TdF. 

In addition, the COVID-19-free declaration by all of the teams was simply logged but not checked even randomly by the UCI. It is a very difficult situation for them but they haven’t made it any easier. 

On the upside, there has been some of the best one-day type racing to watch but it isn’t running like a proper 3 week GT


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

EF has officially asked race organizers to cancel the remaining stages for rider and staff safety.

https://www.velonews.com/events/gir...alls-on-giro-ditalia-organizers-to-halt-race/

https://www.velonews.com/events/gir...alls-on-giro-ditalia-organizers-to-halt-race/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

There's this gem as well. What a mess....

https://cyclingtips.com/2020/10/17-...id-positive-de-gendt-starting-to-feel-unsafe/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

The Giro appears to be a disaster without a bubble of any kind. The bubble isn't fool proof, but has a better chance than what the Giro is doing. I agree it's possible the Giro doesn't finish.

The Vuelta may have a better chance of finishing, but with stages changed/cancelled due to weather. They appear to be going with more of a Tour type bubble and possibly more restrictions as they already have said no fans at mountain top finishes and it appears no fans on certain climbs at all and possibly not at some start lines. They have invested in advertising asking everyone to stay home and only watch if the race is basically going by your house or work place.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Hope the Vuelta goes ahead. It is definitely better policed on the climbs than the other GTs so the intent and organisation is there

And spare a thought for Mathews. After his positive coronavirus test, he is now showing as negative following a different type of retest


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

coldash said:


> Hope the Vuelta goes ahead. It is definitely better policed on the climbs than the other GTs so the intent and organisation is there
> 
> And spare a thought for Mathews. After his positive coronavirus test, he is now showing as negative following a different type of retest


I feel badly for Mathews. It sounds like he may had had a false positive.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

KoroninK said:


> I feel badly for Mathews. It sounds like he may had had a false positive.


AIUI, Mathews first test, the positive, was a rapid test type. The second, the negative, was a PCR type test. None of this is easy and I feel very sorry for those affected - apart from the idiots, of course


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Add McNulty to the list of young Americans that are making some noise this year (along with Kuss and Powless).

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mcnulty-every-day-has-been-a-surprise-for-me-at-the-giro-ditalia/


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

What is it with all the moto bikes, first they bring Cov to the Giro, now they are racing the riders?
can't see what happened, .... blocked!


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Not so much a Giro point but I like it better when Ineos lose their main GC rider. The attacking style in the Grio ( and the TdF) is good to watch


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Poor Gaviria is positive again. Just horrible. Pulling for him.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gaviria-positive-again-for-covid-19-as-two-more-leave-giro-ditalia/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I also feel really badly for Gaviria. I hope he doesn't get a sick this time.
Although as long as it isn't a false positive, I guess this proves you can get it more than once.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Not much discussion, so this comment is 'for the record'.

I'm glad that the riders had the 'cohesion' (if that's what it was?) to influence a ProTour race over concerns for rider safety and health. Even if their issue fell short of an established policy - in this case, the Extreme Weather Protocol.

This time it was Stage 19. 258km in a cold rain, 3rd week, Covid positives during the race. 

Without getting into the Rightness/Wrongness of the decision, or the timing of 'official communication', or Vegni's comment of "someone will pay" = i favor the riders having a stronger voice in safety issues. And i hope they succeed moving forward. 

The veteran riders should offer vocal support for rider participation. Nibali, Valverde, Sagan, Froome, Thomas, Martin, Gilbert, etc, etc


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

SantaCruz said:


> Not much discussion, so this comment is 'for the record'.
> 
> I'm glad that the riders had the 'cohesion' (if that's what it was?) to influence a ProTour race over concerns for rider safety and health. Even if their issue fell short of an established policy - in this case, the Extreme Weather Protocol.
> 
> ...



If nothing else it shows the riders need a real union. I'm not asking for one like MLB has (which is an extremely strong union), heck doesn't even have to be as strong as the NFL's (which is one of the weaker sports unions), but they need a real one because the CPA isn't cutting it. 

Nibali is at the Giro and more or less didn't really say anything about what he thought of the situation. That's basically the same response Valverde would have if you could even manage to get him to comment on it in the first place.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

A few observations 

The UCI President, Lappartient, isn’t at the Giro. I guess that it not being an ASO event means that he has little interest

The CPA President, Bugno, is at the Giro but not in his CPA capacity. He is there as a TV commentator

There is no clear indication over when the riders told the organisers about their concerns. Some say it was the night before, others say it was right before the scheduled start

Nobody seems to be taking responsibility among the riders apart from Hansen who says he was the person delegated to speak to the organisers 

The original stage wasn’t hard. It was wet but not particularly cold by the normal standards at this time of the year and not windy and everyone knew what to expect

Bora, Ineos and Bahrain wanted the original stage to go ahead

The 2 stages after the Stelvio were supposed to be hard. Now we have a club run and a much reduced mountain stage (due to weather) instead

All of this may change the outcome of the event. Kelderman in particular got a recovery day bonus

The riders do have genuine complaints about safety e.g. dangerous road furniture, dangerous sprint stage finishes but yesterday’s problems were minor IMO in comparison. There have been some terrible injuries due to bad course design this year. 

The riders do need a strong union and the first thing they should do is get rid of Bugno


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

coldash said:


> A few observations
> 
> The UCI President, Lappartient, isn’t at the Giro. I guess that it not being an ASO event means that he has little interest
> 
> ...



To be fair, I don't think Lappartient is at la Vuelta either and that is an ASO event.

The riders definitely need a strong union like MLB, NBA, NHL, etc have. It's obvious the CPA is a joke.

For the issues in yesterday's stage, yes 3 teams wanted to race and it appears there were another 3 or 4 that basically just decided to support whatever the majority wanted to do and didn't really care one way or the other.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Poor Gaviria is positive again. Just horrible. Pulling for him.
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gaviria-positive-again-for-covid-19-as-two-more-leave-giro-ditalia/


Worried? Pulling? He never really got sick the first time and feels 100 percent now. These athletes are at super duper low risk compared to us old guy weekend warriors. This is more of a financial annoyance to the riders having their livelihoods and race schedules messed up.

-

as for the Giro - this is as dreamy a final weekend as the TDF was las month! A dead heat going into the final TT. And a young British guy poised to take a Grand Tour win too.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

BCSaltchucker said:


> -
> 
> And a young British guy poised to take a Grand Tour win too.


or maybe an Australian. It’s not over until it’s over


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

BCSaltchucker said:


> Worried? Pulling? He never really got sick the first time and feels 100 percent now. These athletes are at super duper low risk compared to us old guy weekend warriors. This is more of a financial annoyance to the riders having their livelihoods and race schedules messed up.
> 
> -
> 
> as for the Giro - this is as dreamy a final weekend as the TDF was las month! A dead heat going into the final TT. And a young British guy poised to take a Grand Tour win too.


Never said worried. Yes, pulling for him and everyone that gets this because it is still killing some people.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

this Giro didn't excit me much. There weren't much big names attacking, and the attackes themselves were weak.

The ending was a little exciting due to the close times, but still, no exciting attacks.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm pretty excited about the pool of young riders that have come along, should provide for years of good racing.


----------

